# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  New washing machine!?

## davidd

At the moment I'm unlucky with my household appliances. Recently my washing machine broke and since it can not be fixed I need a new one. Since we are a big household the washer has to endure something. What do you recommend, with which brand are you satisfied?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I recommend that you go down to the river, find a big rock and jump in..............you gosh darn spam monkey.

----------


## pete lynch

Or at least go down to the river, find a big rock and wash your clothes on it. :Yes:

----------


## dommenic

You should always make sure that the washing machine has many Rpm. Because that's their performance and of course you want to get the highest possible performance. It is also important that a washing machine consumes little power and also little water. Because otherwise, it can be expensive later, when the electric bill comes  :Big Grin: . 
I recently bought this one   :wine: and am very satisfied, especially in terms of price/performance

----------


## crashdive123

Ya gotta love washing machine spam amidst all that is going on now in the world.

----------


## madmax

Actually we need to order a new washing machine before they stop delivering.  Ours sounds like the scrap man coming down the alley

----------


## drace5haizen

I am using LG One. Working Great For Me.
What is Your Budget? So that I can recommended you a good one.

----------


## Rick

I'm curious, Drace. When did Spain become part of the United States?

----------


## chiggersngrits

Heck, I am still using the washer and dryer my grandmother gave me 23 years ago. Don't know how long she had them.

----------


## Kay

Despite the fact that the topicstarter is a spammer, the topic is relevant, because we all have to erase. About a year ago we bought AAA grade Indesite. We are not complaining yet. Washes perfectly, and the power consumption is small.

----------


## madmax

So if I'm stuck in the WILDERNESS and trying to SURVIVE,  I should bring along a washing machine?  Hmm.  Guess ya gotta have priorities.

...got any quarters?

----------


## Rick

It's called a rock, Max. Just sayin'. Kay said she bought indecent.

----------


## madmax

Fresh outa rocks here in FL.  That darn limestone will leave your clothes in tatters.  I guess I'll wait to get to the cabin to do my laundry.  But it's getting cold there now...

----------


## chiggersngrits

> Heck, I am still using the washer and dryer my grandmother gave me 23 years ago. Don't know how long she had them.


 I guess I jinxed myself, the dryer died Sunday night.

----------


## Kay

> So if I'm stuck in the WILDERNESS and trying to SURVIVE,  I should bring along a washing machine?  Hmm.  Guess ya gotta have priorities.
> 
> ...got any quarters?


Well, I don't think that you take your computer with you on the hike) Each of us has a home and everyone tries to make this home more comfortable. I, as a last resort, try to create comfort. As for me, it would be strange not to live, but to survive in your own home.

----------


## aflineman

Five gallon bucket. Lid with a hole in it for handle. Clean plunger with a handle attached. Washed many loads of clothes this way.

----------

